# Are my puppy and cat playing or fighting?



## Lucy Brees (Aug 20, 2012)

I ask in all sincerity if my cat Spice is playing with Lucy or is mad and irritated. He is an older cat who has never met a dog before. He keeps coming into the room to start "trouble" with Lucy. He does not hiss at her. He strolls thru the room seeming very calm. I even see him laying in wait for her to come around the corner. But I just want to be sure it's ok to let them play like this. Why do you guys think?


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OPTxD6IoWGw&sns=em


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

I think that's play but I'm not that experienced with reading cat body language. My cat would swat Sydney hard on the nose a few times, hiss and run away if she was upset. When Spice started rolling on her belly to me that was a good indication that it was play.


----------



## odiesmom (May 31, 2007)

It looks like they are playing to me. Lucy is adorable also !


----------



## Lucy Brees (Aug 20, 2012)

Oh good! Spice was very leary of Lucy when she first got here but he does seem relaxed around her now. This is their current "play" and I wasn't sure if it was ok to let them do it. Lucy LUVS to play with Spice.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

If that cat were angry, your puppy would be running away yelping!

I've found that cats who don't want to play generally give a good swat and/or hiss or growl, and run away. They don't lie down on the floor and bat at the dog.  Cats do wave their tails when angry, but they also do it when excited and playful, so that's not an indicator one way or the other. The cat's ears are up, not laid flat, and the cat seems to be having fun pouncing at the pup and then waiting for the pup to pounce back at him.

Your pup is playing very nicely with the cat, too -- lots of jumping around the cat, not much contact.


----------



## Lucy Brees (Aug 20, 2012)

Yay! Thanks so much!


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

No problem!

Here's a video for you of my dog playing with my brother's big fat cat:






As you can see, it looks rougher than your dog and cat, but the animals are obviously playing -- they sometimes take breaks where they're both just chill, and the cat's not using his claws. The dog's not biting down, just mouthing. Whenever the cat decides he's had enough, he always just gets up and leaves.


----------



## Lucy Brees (Aug 20, 2012)

Oh that's just hilarious!! Your dog is gorgeous, BTW. I wish Lucy could learn some bit inhibition with Spice, but she never gets that close to him.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Awwwe ... Lucy is so cute playing with the cat.  I think she is showing good bite inhibition ... even as she was approaching Spice's tail.


----------



## seaboxador (Sep 23, 2012)

I can that size could tear a dog that tiny to shreds. Seriously. The cat could terrorize the dog if the dog was bothering it. If you don't believe me, try to give your cat a bath. 

They're playing. If the cat is bothered, it can if the dog one or two good whaps on the nose with claws and the dog will not be in a playful mood with the cat again. The cat also has lots of places to hide. They seem to get along fine. Don't be worried about the cat.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Yea if that cat was fighting, you'd know it. And if he didn't want to be there, there is no force on this Earth that would keep him there. 

Looks to me like a cat who is playing, occasionally gets a little irritated, but then keeps playing.


----------



## Lucy Brees (Aug 20, 2012)

Thanks y'all. That's what I thought but wasn't sure as Spice has never played with a dog before. Today Spice was snoozing on the sofa and let Lucy mouth her flank a little bit. Before she bopped her on the head a few times that is lol. 

Why does Lucy have good bite inhibition with Spice and not with me? Hahahaha


----------



## zhaor (Jul 2, 2009)

Lucy Brees said:


> Why does Lucy have good bite inhibition with Spice and not with me? Hahahaha


You don't have sharp claws


----------



## Lucy Brees (Aug 20, 2012)

Lol. Neither does Spice. But spice does bop her and I don't.


----------

